# for all on trt u got to get this done!!



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2014)

alrighty so i signed up on nelson vergels site excel male, its all about trt, and they also have some awesome interviews as well, well i came across this interview with him and a doc in ohio, this doc is pretty awesome, anyways his interview entitled:

can testosterone induce blood clots and thrombosis?  

do i read thru it and at the bottom it states you can get ahold of the doc to get these blood tests done! so i sent him an email got back an auto reply as he was out of office, but what suprised the hell out of me, was when he replied back, he sent me a true script to get all the necessary blood work done....

thats no the best part:  get ready to have your mind freakin BLOWN:

on the last page of the questionnaire item # 14 it states this:

14. If you have not had clotting factors measured (not measured yet [  ]), we can arrange to have these measured. *They are usually covered by your medical insurance, but if not, we will pick up the costs through our research fund, and the clotting tests will be at no cost to you, one way or another. *

this is his email if anyone on trt would like to get ahold of him and get these tests done...

cjglueck@health-partners.org



WHAAATT!  are you kidding me, and yeah im overly excited because they are basically free of charge, and they are pretty damn in depth! 

im still not sure if youd have to pay out of pocket and get reimbursed from their research fund or what? im awaiting a reply from him.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2014)

That's kinda cool j20. I assume one has to be on trt thru a doc right?  Not self prescribed?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 31, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's kinda cool j20. I assume one has to be on trt thru a doc right?  Not self prescribed?



I do not believe so, the questionnaire doesnt ask for any prescribing physician or info of ur current physician? I can send u a copy of everything he sent me, its pretty amazing, hell he even emails u the script its crazzy!


----------



## robot (Jul 31, 2014)

**** it i emailed him im down to see what this guy has to offer. thanks for the post and info


----------



## j2048b (Aug 4, 2014)

has anyone done these bw yet? iv been way to busy,


----------



## robot (Aug 4, 2014)

i just got the out of office reply email.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 4, 2014)

robot said:


> i just got the out of office reply email.



Yeah i got that as well, then a day or 2 later got the other one from the doc....


----------



## robot (Aug 5, 2014)

got a reply from the dr today. his reply was this "tell me the nature of your problem and i will help you out free of charge. i will let you know where it goes from here.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 5, 2014)

robot said:


> got a reply from the dr today. his reply was this "tell me the nature of your problem and i will help you out free of charge. i will let you know where it goes from here.



Dammnn thats awesome what did u email him? 

He responded to my last request to work w my own doctor and he said to give her his email and he would work with her!!


----------

